# Will my 1 year detention have adverse effect during any placement program/Interview.



## abhi_tmp (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi, I recently gave exam for the CDAC certification. My rank is 26 for A+B. And I am sure I will get some good institute.

Now, I completed my B.Tech in 2013 in ECE. My B.tech was very poor. I have 65% and 1 year detention. Will it affect my chances during placement via CDAC. 

I know there will be some difficulties, but it would be very bad if I am not allowed to atleast participate in the placement process.

Also I would like to know, how much my detention could create problems in off campus placements and interview outside CDAC category.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 27, 2013)

that detention is in your BTech or after completing BTech?

most companies will allow if there's gap of 2years, after your 10th to BTech completion.But they will ask clarifications, you should have genuine answers to those.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

abhi_tmp said:


> Hi, I recently gave exam for the CDAC certification. My rank is 26 for A+B. And I am sure I will get some good institute.
> 
> Now, I completed my B.Tech in 2013 in ECE. My B.tech was very poor. I have 65% and 1 year detention. Will it affect my chances during placement via CDAC.
> 
> ...



If you don't mind, would like to know how/why you got detention???


----------



## abhi_tmp (Dec 27, 2013)

I didn't passed my exam in required number of attempts 

Now I know that's very lame reason. But the subjects never captured my imagination. Nor any of the faculty was interested  in making the subject interesting.

All I can say is I have learned my lesson. And now do the extra hardwork required to never face such issue. I have met many students/friends who do not have idea what the topic means. One should know only those things that will pass him in exam and nobody will ask a thing.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

abhi_tmp said:


> I didn't passed my exam in required number of attempts
> 
> Now I know that's very lame reason. But the subjects never captured my imagination. Nor any of the faculty was interested  in making the subject interesting.
> 
> All I can say is I have learned my lesson. And now do the extra hardwork required to never face such issue. I have met many students/friends who do not have idea what the topic means. One should know only those things that will pass him in exam and nobody will ask a thing.




I feel for you, bro...  Hope someone can help regarding your query...


----------

